# "Flawless" training routines



## iMan323 (May 20, 2003)

I recently picked up a copy of Bob Paris' "Flawless" book.  I've been lifting on and off for a couple of years now (alternating with hi-rep calisthenics cycles) using very basic full body, or 2 day split routines with heavy, compound excersizes.  I bought this book in search of more varied training routines, but I was very surprised when I looked over the pages.  The book offers 3 separate workout programs for beginner/intermediate/master levels.  However, even the earliest stages of his intermediate program has you doing something like 14(!!!) different excersizes with 3x12 per excersize.  You're supposed to keep that up 4 days a week with cardio almost every single day.  Don't you guys think that its a perfect recepie for a burnout?  These would be very good routines if each workout was split into 2 days.  I just can't imagine how a drug free intermediate athlete would be able to recover from such excersizes.  The 6 excersize (squat, BP, pulldown, shoulder press, crunch, bicep curl) program used to totally SMOKE my ass and I used to do it only 2-3 times a week.  I can't imagine what doing 15 excersizes would do to me.  I guess, the question I'm trying to ask is; is this some new "revolutionary" way to excersize, or is it just gross overtraining that could only be withstood by somebody who is juiced to the limit?  Do you think it's a good idea to split up each daily routine into 2 days maybe?  Here's an example of a routine from this book

MONDAY:
most of thee are done in the 2x12 range
Flat BP
Incline BP
Low-pulley row
rear-pulldown
dumbell presses
dumbell side raises
bent-over side raises
incline dumbell curl
barbell curl
tricep push-down
leg-extensions
leg-presses
lying leg curls
hyperextensions
leg-press raises
seated calf raises
lying leg raises
scissors
dumbell wrist curls.



Wouldn't it be much smarter to do it like this:
keep it in the 3x8 range

Monday: 
Flat BP
Incline BP
Low-pulley row
rear-pulldown
dumbell presses
dumbell side raises
bent-over side raises

Tuesday:

barbell curl
incline dumbell curl
tricep push-down
leg-extensions
leg-presses
lying leg curls
hyperextensions
leg-press raises
seated calf raises
lying leg raises
scissors
dumbell wrist curls.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 20, 2003)

Looks like OT to me


----------

